# hab unter suchen und finden nichts gefunden! --> Vollbild!



## zg peripherals (1. März 2002)

sorry, aber ich wills mir mit sicherheit nicht einfach machen. trotzdem finde ich keine passende hilfe zu diesem lächerlich einfachen Problem, das ich aber dennoch nicht selber lösen kann!

wenn man auf meine seite kommt, soll sich das Fenster ganzbillig, aber effektiv auf vollbild erweitern.

also z.B.: ich habe eine seite geöffnet, die ich in 300X200 anschaue. wenn ich jetzt meine url eingebe soll die seite im SELBEN Fenster, nur aber als vollbild angezeigt erden.

billiger, als ichs erklären kann!!! 

Kurz: 

auf seite gehen, vollbild sehen!!!


(so als würde man auf vollbild klicken... danke... amen......


bitte helft mir schnell, ´brauchs bis morgen!


----------



## Klon (2. März 2002)

Was hällsten davon:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=5852

oder meinste mit Vollbild den bei IE verwendeten Effekt wenn man auf F11 drückt?


----------



## zg peripherals (2. März 2002)

sowas in der art, ich scaus mir amole an, danke schonmal!!!!


----------

